# root over rock style bonsai?



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

I really like the root over rock style bonsai trees.










one of many sites from a google search : The Bonsai Primer: Styles: Root over rock

anyone ever attempt this with a tropical plant in a medium to large vivarium?

got any pics if you did?

Chris


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

ficus work very well for this style, and if you select one of the species more prone to aerial root formation it looks even better


----------



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a few bonsai. I had a hawaiian umbrella tree that I just put in my terrarium pot and all. I figured it was a tropical tree so it would be ok. It died very quickly the bark just got mushy. Way too much humidity and no air movement. Just my experience. Then again I'm have problems growning any plant in my tanks everything seems to rot. I have seen a member's vivarium with ficus in there tanks sorry don't have pics to show you. Good luck if you can do it with any style bonsai.


----------



## Landon (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a ficus benjamin I placed in a tank, and it lasted long term. I took the tank down, and the tree still thrives! During its stay in the viv (it housed a gold dust day gecko), it sprouted many ariel roots, and didnt seem to mind the lack of air flow. It cant be planted in soggy soil, but moist is fine. I had leaf litter in the tank, as well as mosses, and a peperomia vine. I think it would be a perfect candidate for root over rock in a viv. I didnt keep mine pruned too well and it took over the canopy and shaded the other plants. It took a long time to get to that point, and if maintained could have bebn shaped very nicely.


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, my biggest concern was humidity tolerance and long term survival.
I'll have to do some research on the different species of ficus and which ones are prone to aerial root formation.

Chris


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

let us know what you come up with.


ill be planting my tank in a week or 2and want to know all my options.


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

I saw some today at an Armstrong garden center.
I picked up a little fern on lava rock that should do well in a vivarium.

Exotic Plants, Volcano Plants, Anthuriums, Tillandsias, Air Plants, Airplants, Plumerias, Resurrection Plants, Lucky Bamboo


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

ficus microcarpa is best for aerial root formation


----------

